# Kritische Lücken bleiben immer öfter ungepatcht



## Newsfeed (26 August 2010)

Im ersten Halbjahr 2010 wurden laut einer Studie mehr Sicherheitslücken als je zuvor entdeckt. Jede zweite blieb ungepatcht.

Weiterlesen...


----------

